# My 2 surviving pups



## squatting dog (Jul 14, 2021)

And there mother (the blind beagle dumped in my woods) are doing fine.


----------



## Jules (Jul 14, 2021)

The mother got dumped in the right location.  Maybe they know you would find her.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 14, 2021)

Beagles are wonderful, I had one for a very long time.  Thanks for what you are doing for these sweet dogs.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 14, 2021)

Bless your heart. They are gorgeous


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2021)

Beautiful babies. They and their mother are blessed that you found them.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 14, 2021)

The doggie hero strikes again.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 14, 2021)

I love beagles, they are so smart!  Thank you for your big  heart.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 14, 2021)

They are so sweet. My first dog was a Beagle and I had him for 17 years. We grew up together.
It was so kind of you to give that dog a loving home.
Is she completely blind? I had a Yorkshire Terrier who looked to be completely blind but if you dropped an object in front of him he would follow it down to the floor.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you for saving these dogs.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 27, 2021)

Amazing little babe's. only 6 weeks old, eating from the plate, drinking from the bowl and they can use the doggie door and have the run of the house.  Only an occasional accident (piddle, but, at least it's on the paper) if they can't get out quickly.


----------



## bingo (Jul 27, 2021)

precious  .....


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2021)

Smart little pups .. and _so_ incredibly precious


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

Awww God bless.
You are a remarkable person.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> And there mother (the blind beagle dumped in my woods) are doing fine.
> 
> View attachment 173709


You're very kind @squatting dog, the mom looks sweet and the pups are adorable.  You and your wife are the best for opening up your home and your hearts to these doggies. 

_"You can judge the heart of a man by his treatment of animals" - Immanuel Kant_


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 27, 2021)

You'll have no problem finding them good homes (if that's your plan).
I'd def take one if I lived nearby.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 27, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> You'll have no problem finding them good homes (if that's your plan).
> I'd def take one if I lived nearby.


Yep, hope to find them a good home. If not however, they'll have a great life right here.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 27, 2021)

Yes bless you! They'll be good company for you.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 2, 2021)

Well, the little girl went to a great home the other day. That leaves Jody on his own. He doesn't need his mommy anymore and he's learning to play with all the toy's. 
He has however, perfected the hang dog look because he knows I'll pick him up and snuggle him.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2021)

I love you guys!


----------

